# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.0.8

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.8 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *LG E960* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Samsung GT-S6102* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Drunya_L).
> *Samsung GT-S6102B* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.* Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
* Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to the support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

